# What breed am i?



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what this chicken is?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a White leghorn.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like a Leghorn cross. Are those black spots? I have some Leghorn X Ameraucana crosses that look a little like that. That comb almost looks rooish to me.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

He lays white eggs almost every day. Yes some black specs here and there on her body..


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pearl leghorns have black specks on their body. That's probably what she is


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Neat I just really had no idea


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a white leghorn mix, that looks just like that, spots and all.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting! She Does look to be a pure leghorn! However I've Raise a Blue Andalusian hen That look almost just like that too! It's funny how in Blue breds the color can range from Very dark blue to gray & sometimes even to white~!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe a mutt? White Leghorns usually have yellow legs but I've seen some pics with white legs as well...but I've never seen a full blooded white leghorn have black specks.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I got her from a friend awhile back.. Could be a mixed chicken! Who know but thanks for the responses!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like it is a White Leghorn other than the black spots. It may be a Austra White.


----------

